# I killed my sex drive through willpower



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

It has been a long time since I gave up on porn and masturbation. Right now I believe I am almost reaching full transcendence. I killed any urge to look at pornography and masturbate. Whenever I look at images of sexy women, I don't easily get aroused anymore and having an erection is harder(which is good). 

Anybody reading this should give up porn and masturbation also. Those two things will ruin your life. Ever since I have given up on porn and masturbation, I have so much energy. Only a very few people on this earth can achieve what I have just done. It takes tremendous amount of discipline and self control.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are my hero man, I worship the ground you walk on. If only I could be as stoically disciplined as you old great one. You must let us mere mortals into your secret so as we to can abstain from that sinful scourge that is porn.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Hitler did the same thing , they made a movie triumph of the willie


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

This shame and repression totally won't resurface later in life as paedophilia and murderous rampages.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Setolac said:


> It has been a long time since I gave up on porn and masturbation. Right now I believe I am almost reaching full transcendence. I killed any urge to look at pornography and masturbate. Whenever I look at images of sexy women, I don't easily get aroused anymore and having an erection is harder(which is good).
> 
> Anybody reading this should give up porn and masturbation also. Those two things will ruin your life. Ever since I have given up on porn and masturbation, I have so much energy. Only a very few people on this earth can achieve what I have just done. It takes tremendous amount of discipline and self control.


It's your mind and the body chemistry changes - you have found better things to do, which is AWESOME! =)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Setolac said:


> It takes tremendous amount of discipline and self control.


Not......really : ).

I grew out of the habit(s),well,I did 18 yesterday : D.


----------



## G22 (Feb 27, 2011)

More energy is an often cited effect from what I've read on yourbrainonporn.com. <---Not some right-wing site about the morality of fappin', but rather about the physiological effects of modern porn on our still evolving brain. 

But anyway, almighty transcendence aside, does this relate to a decrease in social anxiety for you?

-Typed with my free hand.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

No, no I don't think I will. I see no problem with jacking off. I quite enjoy it.


----------



## Smash86 (Jan 7, 2013)

Everyone has a right to their own opinion and way of life but I have to say I think you're missing out! Porn is not a problem - many of us understand that most of those women and men in porn are fake and they are putting on an act. It's simply fun to watch and helps you get aroused. Masturbation is amazing for relaxation, increased brain activity and mood....reliving stress, you name it! It's also important in relationships - My fiance and I masturbate because some days we are too tired or don't have enough time to have sex, but we always talk about what we did or what we watched with each other....It shows a great deal of honesty and trust and can really improve intamicy ALOT!  The more the both of you know about your bodies, what you like.....these are all important discoveries.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Smash86 said:


> Everyone has a right to their own opinion and way of life but I have to say I think you're missing out! Porn is not a problem - many of us understand that most of those women and men in porn are fake and they are putting on an act. It's simply fun to watch and helps you get aroused. Masturbation is amazing for relaxation, increased brain activity and mood....reliving stress, you name it! It's also important in relationships - My fiance and I masturbate because some days we are too tired or don't have enough time to have sex, but we always talk about what we did or what we watched with each other....It shows a great deal of honesty and trust and can really improve intamicy ALOT!  The more the both of you know about your bodies, what you like.....these are all important discoveries.


I'm really sorry but I stopped reading any further when I saw "fiance" then looked to the left and saw "Female" and then after that I lost interest.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Setolac said:


> I'm really sorry but I stopped reading any further when I saw "fiance" then looked to the left and saw "Female" and then after that I lost interest.


That is about the only thing I will agree with you on, women in general haven't got a clue what it means to be a single bloke.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Setolac said:


> I'm really sorry but I stopped reading any further when I saw "fiance" then looked to the left and saw "Female" and then after that I lost interest.


Hahaha, what a douche.


----------



## NoHope (Apr 12, 2013)

how did you quit it


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

That sounds painful....I thought masturbation was a stress reliever?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm all for people doing whatever they want, but is there a specific reason you are repressing your sexual desires rather than finding a healthy outlet?


----------



## OGKush (May 3, 2011)

good job Setolac, now all you have left to do is cut your balls off so they dont bother you anymore


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Interesting, I may give this a try. I always assumed the 'release' was helping my anxiety a bit though.

How long does it take to stop being horny (serious question) lol.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Setolac said:


> Whenever I look at images of sexy women, I don't easily get aroused anymore and having an erection is harder(which is good).


Congrats on having erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha, repression isn't a good thing. If you can last a year without masturbating or looking at porn, then awesome. If all of a sudden you want to **** every woman you see because you went a month without masturbating? Then good luck overcoming that temptation. Better solution? Castration.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's your mind and the body chemistry changes - you have found better things to do, which is AWESOME! =)


I believe I have reset my brain. The addiction is gone. In fact I tried an experiment wherein I looked at one of the most sexually arousing images in the web. When I looked at it, I felt nothing and my penis didn't even react one bit.



tannasg said:


> That is about the only thing I will agree with you on, women in general haven't got a clue what it means to be a single bloke.


Amen my brother.



prisonofmind said:


> Interesting, I may give this a try. I always assumed the 'release' was helping my anxiety a bit though.
> 
> How long does it take to stop being horny (serious question) lol.


This depends from person to person and from the magnitude of filth which are porn and masturbation in which you were exposed to. You might take a good read at this --> yourbrainonporn.com . There are articles discussing about resetting your brain after years of heavy exposure to porn.

I used to masturbate and look at porn 4-6 hours everyday before my rebirth therefore it took me quite a while before my sex drive diminished significantly.



NoHope said:


> how did you quit it


I suggest you watch this video for motivation - 



 . It takes a tremendous amount of self-control and discipline my brother.

I suggest you people change now before pornography and masturbation destroys you.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Congrats, Setolac. You've come a long way since we first met.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

when i first read the thread title i though it said "i killed my ex" i immediately clicked on it and began reading the OP... only to be sadly disappointed by its contents


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Setolac said:


> I believe I have reset my brain. The addiction is gone. In fact I tried an experiment wherein I looked at one of the most sexually arousing images in the web. When I looked at it, I felt nothing and my penis didn't even react one bit.
> 
> I suggest you watch this video for motivation -
> 
> ...


There's also the real lives of people who partake in it - not exactly good upbringings.


----------



## mkp1974 (Jul 18, 2009)

Why would someone want to give up masturbation? Babies do it, it seems like a natural thing to me.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

I quit for awhile last year, like a month and a half. I did notice I would go out more and talk to women. I think it has to do with if you do it yourself then you have no motivation to seek out other avenues. I think it boosts your testosterone as well.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

OGKush said:


> good job Setolac, now all you have left to do is cut your balls off so they dont bother you anymore


LMAO!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> There's also the real lives of people who partake in it - not exactly good upbringings.


what exactly are you purporting here? that those who view pornography and/or masturbate don't come from good upbringings? seriously?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

basuraeuropea said:


> what exactly are you purporting here? that those who view pornography and/or masturbate don't come from good upbringings? seriously?


People who are IN the pornography. Their situations aren't as "glamorous" as it appears to the viewer.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> People who are IN the pornography. Their situations aren't as "glamorous" as it appears to the viewer.


that _may_ be a true generalisation (and likely is), although it may not be. it _is_ a blanketed generalisation, though, and thus cannot be extended across the entire porn industry whether true or not.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

the entire porn industry is on my list of things that the world would be better off without. i am not on that list.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Please keep us updated on what will be amazing progress against your SA. Cheers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> People who are IN the pornography. Their situations aren't as "glamorous" as it appears to the viewer.


The reason the porn industry exists is because people are inherently sickos.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

tannasg said:


> The reason the porn industry exists is because people are inherently sickos.


So having sexual desires makes you a sicko? I'm not following...


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Implicate said:


> So having sexual desires makes you a sicko? I'm not following...


This. Sex is a natural function. Religion only teaches that it's wrong because they don't want you to have 80 kids by 80 different mothers, and STDs. People need to get away from the idea that "sex is wrong".


----------



## depressedkat (Dec 10, 2012)

Setolac said:


> I suggest you people change now before pornography and masturbation destroys you.


So i watched the video because i was curious. He never says masturbation is bad. Just addiction to internet porn. And congratulations he stated kind of an obvious fact that addiction to anything is bad. It was interesting what correlations he put with internet porn addiction and mental health symptoms though.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

What has this got to do with SA? Shouldn't this be in the general discussion forum? Oh, I forgot. The mods are religious fundies... 

lol


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Setolac said:


> I used to masturbate and look at porn 4-6 hours everyday before my rebirth therefore it took me quite a while before my sex drive diminished significantly.


Well of course spending *4-6 hours* a day beating off to porn is not healthy. That's obviously taking things to the extreme and is not going to be good for one's mental health. But there's a big difference between those habits and most peoples' masturbation habits. You seem to have a very 'black and white' perspective of this issue. It's analogous to saying that somebody is drinking themselves into oblivion because they have a few beers once or twice a week. You're assuming that everyone who beats off is as addicted to it as you were.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dreday said:


> This. Sex is a natural function. Religion only teaches that it's wrong because they don't want you to have 80 kids by 80 different mothers, and STDs. People need to get away from the idea that "sex is wrong".


I never said masturbation or sex is wrong, I said the porn industry is a inherently run by sickos and twisted perverts.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin (Sep 7, 2012)

Why would you want to kill your sex drive?


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

jonny neurotic said:


> What has this got to do with SA? Shouldn't this be in the general discussion forum? Oh, I forgot. The mods are religious fundies...
> 
> lol


HAHA


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin said:


> Why would you want to kill your sex drive?


This man is right. Why would you want to kill your sex drive? Simply substitute pornography for real women. I know I know, easier said than done.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Congrats, Setolac. You've come a long way since we first met.


Well, not beating off for six months would certainly make any man come a long way.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if you are addicted to porn, its bad. but otherwise I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

These threads always ends up about porn. Basically the OP is saying that he has spent wa-a-ay too much time sitting in front of a screen watching porn and is now projecting this onto everyone else. Well done if you manged to switch off that annoying drive(which I doubt) but what does this have to with porn really? I am sure there are people here who are in relationships and get the real thing but due to the very nature of SA there will be a disproportionate number of people who do not. Which necessarily means they are going to masturbate more on average. I am really getting fed up with these twisted people coming on here and telling us what to do with our genitals. Why does this bother me so much? Because I really would prefer the real thing and masturbation is just a way of dealing with a biological drive that can't find a more favourable outlet(ie another person) I have had SA my entire life. I really doubt the truthfulness of all these posts about masturbation. I doubt because it always ends up about porn. I just cracked one off in the shower. No porn was viewed. I'd much rather had been inside someone but that option isn't currently available. I reckon the people who start these threads don't even know what the real thing is like and they can't deal with that fact so they go through cycles of chronic masturbation followed by puritanical abstinence and the only way they can maintain their abstinence is by building themselves up into some morally superior ubermensch then coming on here trying to push peoples buttons about what is a sore subject - the fact that they aren't getting any and have to resort to masturbation to satisfy their urges. But they don't have any arguments regarding masturbation so they end up talking about porn and refering to ybopdotcom which is one of the worst sources imaginable. Never can they link directly to a peer reviewed article from ybopdotcom because NONE of the peer reviewed articles actually back up the idea that masturbation, with or without the aid of porn, causes or in any way contributes to social anxiety disorder.

my work here is done...


----------



## FirmusPiett (Jun 15, 2012)

kast said:


> This shame and repression totally won't resurface later in life as paedophilia and murderous rampages.


 my thoughts put more eloquently.

Although don't get me wrong; that does sound to be quite the achievement. And I can see to an extent how it might help. But I don't know much about all that otherwise. Personally, I wouldn't have thought it should be necessary. Sexual desires are natural and... Well pretty nice imho.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> Please keep us updated on what will be amazing progress against your SA. Cheers.


The thing is that social anxiety isn't even my main problem anymore. Before my rebirth, my social anxiety was something irrational. I felt anxiety in social situations without a clear cause. After my rebirth, that irrational fear is now diminished. Unfortunately years of anxiety and isolation has its permanent damage and this is my social awkwardness or social ineptness. My social skills are very poor and I have trouble communicating or socializing with other people in real life. Even if the irrational fear is now gone, I believe my social ineptness, awkwardness, and poor social skills are the ones that are causing the anxiety that I have left in me. Nevertheless permanently quitting porn and masturbation has benefited me with things beyond imaginable.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

jonny neurotic said:


> These threads always ends up about porn. Basically the OP is saying that he has spent wa-a-ay too much time sitting in front of a screen watching porn and is now projecting this onto everyone else. Well done if you manged to switch off that annoying drive(which I doubt) but what does this have to with porn really? I am sure there are people here who are in relationships and get the real thing but due to the very nature of SA there will be a disproportionate number of people who do not. Which necessarily means they are going to masturbate more on average. I am really getting fed up with these twisted people coming on here and telling us what to do with our genitals. Why does this bother me so much? Because I really would prefer the real thing and masturbation is just a way of dealing with a biological drive that can't find a more favourable outlet(ie another person) I have had SA my entire life. I really doubt the truthfulness of all these posts about masturbation. I doubt because it always ends up about porn. I just cracked one off in the shower. No porn was viewed. I'd much rather had been inside someone but that option isn't currently available. I reckon the people who start these threads don't even know what the real thing is like and they can't deal with that fact so they go through cycles of chronic masturbation followed by puritanical abstinence and the only way they can maintain their abstinence is by building themselves up into some morally superior ubermensch then coming on here trying to push peoples buttons about what is a sore subject - the fact that they aren't getting any and have to resort to masturbation to satisfy their urges. But they don't have any arguments regarding masturbation so they end up talking about porn and refering to ybopdotcom which is one of the worst sources imaginable. Never can they link directly to a peer reviewed article from ybopdotcom because NONE of the peer reviewed articles actually back up the idea that masturbation, with or without the aid of porn, causes or in any way contributes to social anxiety disorder.
> 
> my work here is done...


I don't blame you for believing this because I know that pornography and masturbation has already distorted your thinking. I suggest that you change soon before it's too late.


----------



## FirmusPiett (Jun 15, 2012)

Setolac said:


> Nevertheless permanently quitting porn and masturbation has benefited me with things beyond imaginable.


Would it be ok if I asked in which ways can it benefit a person? It doesn't have to be personal to you if you don't want. I am genuinely interested as I now understand (which I did not before) that it is a part of recovering from SA...


----------



## chameleon persona (Mar 20, 2013)

im a little confused as to what you mean by 'before it destroys you'. its not like id go out of my way to jack off rather than do something in real life so.. yeah youve lost me on that one... (im not trying to be rude, i honestly dont understand)


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

Unless you're addicted to porn. I don't get why you would want to suppress an urge that is so natural?


----------



## Emnity33 (Mar 25, 2013)

Meh it takes me forever to masturbate so I don't do it any more than maybe once a week.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I actually decided to quit watching porn five days ago, about how long do I have to go before I feel more energetic and stuff?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

TheoBobTing said:


> Congrats on having erectile dysfunction.


lol this!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

tannasg said:


> I never said masturbation or sex is wrong, I said the porn industry is a inherently run by sickos and twisted perverts.


So what happens when couples make their own amateur porn for the fun of it, are they all sickos and twisted perverts too?


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure I agree with the idea that masturbation is bad for you but I have to give you credit for having the willpower to go so long without it. Think my record is something like 3 days lol.


----------



## Cyrux (Apr 16, 2013)

For some reason, I don't have a sex drive either. I don't know why, although I still get a lot of tingly sensation in my scrotum.

I haven't watched porn in 5 days but I haven't had a morning wood in about the same amount of time. So I think it's just stress.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Setolac said:


> I don't blame you for believing this because I know that pornography and masturbation has already distorted your thinking. I suggest that you change soon before it's too late.


And Christianity hasn't distorted yours? I hope your holier than everyone else attitude comes back to bite you.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Implicate said:


> And Christianity hasn't distorted yours? I hope your holier than everyone else attitude comes back to bite you.


I never mentioned Christianity in any of my posts nor is it mentioned in my profile. I don't know what the deal is with some people here but this is the triumphs forum and all of you should be celebrating with me for the dawn of my rebirth. Not a lot of people can reach what I have achieved and I hope I could serve as an inspiration to all of you.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Setolac said:


> I never mentioned Christianity in any of my posts nor is it mentioned in my profile. I don't know what the deal is with some people here but this is the triumphs forum and all of you should be celebrating with me for the dawn of my rebirth. Not a lot of people can reach what I have achieved and I hope I could serve as an inspiration to all of you.


If this is a big accomplishment for you, then that's awesome. Congradulation. However, it's kind of hard for people to feel happy for someone (you) when that person treats them like crap. Everytime anyone questions your view of sexuality, you condesendingly look down upon and dismiss what they. Apparently, they aren't enlightened the way you are so they're too stupid to know what they're talking about. Not only that, you directly told a woman that her opinion didn't matter simply because she was female. Since you already mastered your sex drive, maybe your next goal should be learning to treat people better.

Note: If any man is willing to paraphase what I said and post it, it would be most appreciated. OP probably won't consider it regardless. But perhaps he'll at least read your post since you don't have an evil vagina like I do.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## DiceMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep up the good work don't let the desperate, lonely people make you think otherwise.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> If this is a big accomplishment for you, then that's awesome. Congradulation. However, it's kind of hard for people to feel happy for someone (you) when that person treats them like crap. Everytime anyone questions your view of sexuality, you condesendingly look down upon and dismiss what they. Apparently, they aren't enlightened the way you are so they're too stupid to know what they're talking about. Not only that, you directly told a woman that her opinion didn't matter simply because she was female. Since you already mastered your sex drive, maybe your next goal should be learning to treat people better.
> 
> Note: If any man is willing to paraphase what I said and post it, it would be most appreciated. OP probably won't consider it regardless. But perhaps he'll at least read your post since you don't have an evil vagina like I do.


TL;DR
You have been a jerk to everyone and in response are not being treated with respect. Get over yourself.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

It's sad to think that people would bring you down in the triumphs forum.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Setolac said:


> It's sad to think that people would bring you down in the triumphs forum.


It's not your abstinence that causes that though (for a guy that fiddled with himself for many hours per day, it's definitely a positive step to have stopped beating off). The problem has more to do with your sanctimonious attitude about it. Remember that a great many people here don't actually have the kind of masturbation obsession that you used to have. There's nothing wrong with beating off in and of itself, as long as it isn't taken to ridiculous extremes. Your beating off habits were not the average habits.

If you want people to congratulate you more, you're going to have to stop talking like you're in the Westboro Faptist Church.


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

This... what is this....

Hell, I guard my sex drive like Mel Gibson guarded his freedom in Braveheart.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Implicate said:


> TL;DR
> You have been a jerk to everyone and in response are not being treated with respect. Get over yourself.


Thank you for providing the male, spark notes version. 



TheoBobTing said:


> It's not your abstinence that causes that though (for a guy that fiddled with himself for many hours per day, it's definitely a positive step to have stopped beating off). The problem has more to do with your sanctimonious attitude about it. Remember that a great many people here don't actually have the kind of masturbation obsession that you used to have. There's nothing wrong with beating off in and of itself, as long as it isn't taken to ridiculous extremes. Your beating off habits were not the average habits.
> 
> If you want people to congratulate you more, you're going to have to stop talking like you're in the *Westboro Faptist Church*.


:spitPerfect!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Kudos man, well done. Despite what others said I think that it takes great effort to do what you did and that you did achieve something.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Saddo


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

I cant stop fapping. I fap over and over and over again until my d*ck gets so sore. I need help


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been watching porn since early 2000s. I spend maybe 15 minutes a day finding a video on this free site, do my business, and them I'm finished. It has never and never will take over my life. 

Sorry you let yourself become a victim to it. But we don't all suffer from the extremes you did. We didn't let ourselves get so far that we felt we needed to repress what's in our nature.

Maybe people should stop watching TV for 5hrs a day instead.


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

Socrates when he was about to die...he did not care because he was dying for standing up for his rights. 

sexuality is hard to over come...most people even rape to have it...that means, they choose to die for a 2 minute pleasure...if you do the math 2 minutes VS 30 years in jail...what guy would choose that in their right mind?

this is how strong the sex urge is. so many guys willing to die for it...but when one person over comes that urge...that is very amazing. 

when you talk to a female...you don't see her butt or breast...when she wears a mini skirt..you don't see her panties...you don't care because you are free...she has no effect over you.

sex is nothing...to those strong willed powered people...

but i guess society did not get the memo..because it is very important to loose the virginity to most. 

sex...is only hyped!.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

Setolac said:


> It has been a long time since I gave up on porn and masturbation. Right now I believe I am almost reaching full transcendence. I killed any urge to look at pornography and masturbate. Whenever I look at images of sexy women, *I don't easily get aroused anymore and having an erection is harder(which is good). *
> 
> *Anybody reading this should give up porn and masturbation also. Those two things will ruin your life.* Ever since I have given up on porn and masturbation, I have so much energy. Only a very few people on this earth can achieve what I have just done. It takes tremendous amount of discipline and self control.


Tbh, I dont see that as good but each to their own I guess. Masturbation is natural.


----------

